# First Bresaeola out of the new Curing Chamber



## Ty520 (Jan 11, 2022)

Just took the first Bresaeola out of the new curing chamber...

Would have preferred it a bit drier, but am pleased.

No food poisoning, so it passes the test!


----------



## stickman (Jan 11, 2022)

I have to say, that looks good!


----------



## ChuckD (Jan 11, 2022)

I like making cured meats. I’ll be googling “bresaeola” and “curing chambers” tonight. If you have some links please do share. 

Chuck


----------



## Ty520 (Jan 11, 2022)

i used these links for the build - the first two, in particular:






How To Build a Curing Chamber for Dry Cured Meat | Eat Cured Meat







eatcuredmeat.com













Advanced Meat Curing Chamber At Home - Taste of Artisan


This easy to build meat curing chamber allows for full control of temperature and humidity for consistent and predictable results.




tasteofartisan.com













How To: DIY Cure Chamber — Elevated Wild


Build your own curing chamber for salami, prosciutto, and more




elevatedwild.com





I used a wine fridge because it is designed to operate at around the same temp as curing typically requires - a mini fridge will frost up (they do make frost free minis, but they're much more expensive)

or if you have room and the budget, go with a full size fridge.

I did not use a dehumidifier because i live in the desert.

I did not hook the fridge up to a controller because since it is a wine fridge, it already has an accurate built-in temperature controller (another reason to go with a wine fridge)

make sure to go with a cool mist ultrasonic humidifier, and use distilled water.

I would recommend going with the biggest one you can afford/have room for. I can probably only reasonably fit 4 cuts at a time, and they barely clear the top of the humidifier

One thing I do need to figure out is how to create VERY subtle air movement


----------



## ChuckD (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks! I need to get to a laptop to review. Is this the same type of unit you can use for long term aging of uncured beef?


----------



## Ty520 (Jan 11, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> Thanks! I need to get to a laptop to review. Is this the same type of unit you can use for long term aging of uncured beef?



yes, although dry aging a cut of beef is typically done at 35-40 degrees, and needs more air circulation


----------



## Kitchen (Feb 7, 2022)

Nice, I just started a Prosciutto Crudo a few days ago with a 30 lb Berkshire Leg I got from a local farm. It's currently buried in salt until the 28th and I hope to let it hang for two years. I've wanted to try beef curing. 

That looks like very little fat in your. Are Bressaeolas prone to drying out fast?


----------



## Ty520 (Feb 7, 2022)

Kitchen said:


> Nice, I just started a Prosciutto Crudo a few days ago with a 30 lb Berkshire Leg I got from a local farm. It's currently buried in salt until the 28th and I hope to let it hang for two years. I've wanted to try beef curing.
> 
> That looks like very little fat in your. Are Bressaeolas prone to drying out fast?



It definitely went faster than my pancetta. -started after and finished before. I think the leanness helped. I think a pork loin trimmed similarly would probably cure about as quickly though


----------

